# AUDISON deal?



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Way too cheap?
Very RARE High End Audison Millennium Power 5 Car Amp Made in Italy | eBay


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't buy amps every day, but when I do...

I buy amps from Slovakia.

stay thrifty, my friends.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not that familiar with that model of Audison. I know the brand has been watered down over the past few years with several "cookie cutter" models. However, if the specs are correct it's a pretty good deal. However, I seriously doubt you can ship a 20lb amp from the Baltics for $70... 

It could be a knock-off as well.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw that, the price is way legit. Ive ran the 4 channel version of these and they are clean sounding amps imo. And they look way smaller in person than in the picture he has lol.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not in the market for this but thought it was just too good to be true. Even if I was I don't know if I'd gamble with international purchases


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

juiceweazel said:


> I'm not in the market for this but thought it was just too good to be true. Even if I was I don't know if I'd gamble with international purchases


Yup couldn't have said it better


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

O nevermind I thought u posted about this audison amp. 
Audison LR 605 XR Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy 5 Channel | eBay

good price also.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

asianinvasion21 said:


> O nevermind I thought u posted about this audison amp.
> Audison LR 605 XR Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy 5 Channel | eBay
> 
> good price also.


I thought about the same amp when i initially saw this post. It's been on Ebay for several months. I do have a soft spot for multi-channels but i really don't know anything about that series or the one in Yugoslavia... 

Their ultra high end stuff is amazing but it costs major cheddar, too.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

asianinvasion21 said:


> O nevermind I thought u posted about this audison amp.
> Audison LR 605 XR Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy 5 Channel | eBay
> 
> good price also.


I don't say this often, but that is one damn ugly amp IMO!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

asianinvasion21 said:


> O nevermind I thought u posted about this audison amp.
> Audison LR 605 XR Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy 5 Channel | eBay
> 
> good price also.


Seller is on this forum too.

Those are very underrated amps.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

legend94 said:


> Seller is on this forum too.
> 
> Those are very underrated amps.


The second one is underrated? The Non-Eastern European one?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

The second one isn't really overrated according to tests made by this German site. You'll need to use Google Translate in Chrome. 

 http://amp-performance.de/502-Audison-LR-605-XR.html


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

HardCoreDore said:


> The second one is underrated? The Non-Eastern European one?


Are the amps not basically the same?

When I had the 605 it sure seemed underrated. I'm sure that test is better to go on than my experience.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

There's only really a few db difference between a 50wpc amp and a 150wpc amp. I'm always surprised by how loud small amps can be sometimes.

Yes, i guess they are rated almost exactly the same. I'm guessing the amp owned by the member here is the elder-statesman. The styling gives that away.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

I actually had the 604 & 605 in my ebay shopping cart and came close to pulling the trigger a few times, ive purchased so many amps in the last month its ridiculous.......I seriously have a problem lol. Just couldn't justify more.


----------



## spent (Feb 12, 2006)

Same problem...three 5 channel amps, two 4 channel amps and one mono amp purchased in less than 2 months. Started out with the idea of one 5 channel amp. Then there's the speakers...

I need to unload a bunch of nice equipment soon, but it's much more fun buying the stuff.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Hi!!!
*








*
*

*Welcome on my webpage 
Thank you for your interest! I want to make for YOU perfect professional transactions.I´ll be helpful in any kind of questions you could have. When you are satisfied please write me positive feedback. Many thanks!*


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I make a romance explosion on her face... NICE!


----------

